# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Mikrotik Url redirect

## hdmi

Pershendetje

Kam nje IP statike , ku marr internetin.
Kam vene nje mikrotik router qe shperndaj internetin
neper kompjuterat qe ndodhen ne salle.
Ne njerin nga kompjuterat kam ndertuar nje web server.

Dua qe kete web server ta aksesoj nga jashte nepermjet IP statike
qe kam. Kush mundet te me ndihmoje se si ta realizoj....

----------


## white_snake

...pse s'perdor teamviewer, menyra me e thjeshte.

Mund te besh access edhe nepermjet URL filtering nqs aktivizon proxy, psh formo nje 'transparent proxy' edhe pastaj perdor 'ip proxy access'. 

Tek ky linku poshte lexo nen kreun 'MicroTik Web Proxy Setup' :
http://www.mikrotik.com/documentatio...Web-proxy.html

----------


## hdmi

> ...pse s'perdor teamviewer, menyra me e thjeshte.
> 
> Mund te besh access edhe nepermjet URL filtering nqs aktivizon proxy, psh formo nje 'transparent proxy' edhe pastaj perdor 'ip proxy access'. 
> 
> Tek ky linku poshte lexo nen kreun 'MicroTik Web Proxy Setup' :
> http://www.mikrotik.com/documentatio...Web-proxy.html


si te perdor teamviewer ??

----------


## white_snake

> si te perdor teamviewer ??


Teamviewer eshte e thjeshte dhe e sigurt.
Shkarko versionin e plote ketu http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx
Instaloje tek webserveri yt edhe tek sistemi/ kompjuteri qe perdor ip statike (meqe kerkon te besh access nga ip static). Rregjistro numrin e klientit (dhen nga teamviewer ) dhe fjalkalimin tek llogaria e teamviewer (ne pc tende me ip static) edhe mund te besh remote access sa here te duash.

Kur te instalosh teamviewer zgjidh opsionin per perdorim personal e jo kompanie ndrryshe do te kerkoj ta azhornosh.

----------


## white_snake

Tek kjo vidio ke disa udheszime per perdorimin e tv:

----------


## hdmi

> Tek kjo vidio ke disa udheszime per perdorimin e tv:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOWl4FyENAM


Une dua te krijoj nje webserver behind mikrotik,,, jo kete qe po thua ti.
e kam instaluar webserverin ka ip  psh. 192.168.100.15.

kurse ne mikrotik router marr internet nga IP statike qe me ka dhene ISP.
P.sh. a.b.c.d

tani si mundem qe kur te shkruaj ne browser http://a.b.c.d
kjo te lidhe me web serverin qe kam instalu tek pc me ip 192.168.100.15

----------


## white_snake

> Une dua te krijoj nje webserver behind mikrotik,,, jo kete qe po thua ti.
> e kam instaluar webserverin ka ip  psh. 192.168.100.15.
> 
> kurse ne mikrotik router marr internet nga IP statike qe me ka dhene ISP.
> P.sh. a.b.c.d
> 
> tani si mundem qe kur te shkruaj ne browser http://a.b.c.d
> kjo te lidhe me web serverin qe kam instalu tek pc me ip 192.168.100.15


Me fal mendova se doje te beje remote access tek serveri yt.
Shiko ketu pra per web proxy set up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVsNdJ2OwPg

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

*Per pyetjen e bere ne lidhje me ERROR handling ne Mikrotik HOTSPOT*

Me duket se po e ngatron veten me shume gjera ska nevoje per redirekt error handling nese ti e ke seturp up  mikrotik hotspot ne menyre te sakte qe nga versjoni 3.3 mikrotik ka nje custom error.html ne web-proxy qe mund ta perdoresh shume kollaj per kete pune mjafton ta shkarkosh nga routeri ta editosh sipas deshires tende ne html edhe ta vendosesh perseri ne router edhe te bosh qef




*EDIT e kisha kuptuar une gabim pyetjen megjithese nuk po e fshi kete qe nese dikush e do le ta lexoje*
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________

Nuk te duhet as webproxy as TV as Logmein ti thjesht duhet te besh port forward nga ip statike qe te eshte dhene WAN ne ip e bredshme LAN ku ti ke webserver. pra ti duhet te forwardesh portat qe perdor web serveri jot psh 80 per http edhe 445 per https secure connection. Me CLI te mikrotik mund te besh kete komande per te forwardesh portat nersa nese perdor WB (winbox OS) mund te kontrollosh NAT Setup.



```
/ip firewall nat add chain=dstnat dst-address=IP_JOTE_STATIKE protocol=tcp dst-port=80 \
    action=dst-nat to-addresses=IP_E_WEB_SERVER to-ports=80
```

nje avantazh tjeter eshte qe ip e webserver ta caktosh si DMZ server ne mikrotik gjithashtu edhe caktimi i QOS per webserver eshte nje shtese e mire qe mund te besh per te permiresuar punen e webserver.

Ardi

P.S. URL Redirect nuk eshte ajo qe ti do te besh URL Redirect do te thote drejtimi i nje kerkese URL ne nje URL tjeter pra eshte dicka e brendshme ne LAN edhe ska te beje fare me webserver.

----------


## hdmi

> *Per pyetjen e bere ne lidhje me ERROR handling ne Mikrotik HOTSPOT*
> 
> Me duket se po e ngatron veten me shume gjera ska nevoje per redirekt error handling nese ti e ke seturp up  mikrotik hotspot ne menyre te sakte qe nga versjoni 3.3 mikrotik ka nje custom error.html ne web-proxy qe mund ta perdoresh shume kollaj per kete pune mjafton ta shkarkosh nga routeri ta editosh sipas deshires tende ne html edhe ta vendosesh perseri ne router edhe te bosh qef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT e kisha kuptuar une gabim pyetjen megjithese nuk po e fshi kete qe nese dikush e do le ta lexoje*
> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________
> ...



FLM , kjo ishte ajo qe me duhej. Funksionon.

----------

